# Watermelon(FA)



## Mollie (5/4/19)

Think I got a nice concentrate bought watermelon now from vaperite and dropped 3 drops in my ready mixed Reds to test and like the way the apple and watermelon bonds






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (5/4/19)

FA tends to be very strongly concentrated ( you will save alot with it since you only need to use a little with their products ) hope you enjoy it
Im not a watermelon lover though . Can't stand the taste 

I'm looking for a decent strawberry desert/shake/icecream etc. Seem to get bored quick.


----------

